# Leg condition



## KatieMakie (20 November 2017)

Ive had my 14.3hh irish/welsh cob for about 7 years now and she continually gets these hard scabs on her footlock area. Ive had a bellequine vet visit and they said its not exactly mud fever but its like a result of bad mud fever so the skin is sooo dry and scabby. It bleeds when i remove the scabs and it visually herts her. Does anyone else have this problem and possibly knows a solution?? and how can i upload image to this post?


----------



## Shay (20 November 2017)

Can't help withe the images but I do have a suggestion. Try softening the area with loads of udder cream or E45.  If liberal application isn't enough you could apply then  wrap the area in cling film for 20 or 30 mins.  Don't pick at the scabs.  They will soften and come away on their own when the skin under is healed enough.  If you pull them off early all you do is break the skin and re-start the cycle.  Once the area is clean you cold look to using pig oil, or pig oil and  sulphur to keep the area soft and scab free.


----------



## SEL (20 November 2017)

I can only upload images if I've already posted them on somewhere like facebook.

I agree that udder cream is really good for hard scabby bits on legs also - but more expensive - is the cream you can buy from Boots for hard skin on feet. I don't pull scabs off, just let them come off in their own time.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 November 2017)

agree with above while the scabs are there they are protecting the sore damaged skin so just leave them alone or your at risk of allowing more bacteria into the skin, I would use udder cream only because one of my horses is allergic to pig oil so I don't use it, and I would keep the area as dry as possible and limit any washing of the area I think it just makes it worse.


----------



## Merlod (20 November 2017)

I would use barrier heal to hoof. Wonderful stuff. I've even used it on myself!


----------

